
Ask HN: What's your `topcolor` for HackerNews? - kahlonel
Trying to find out the best looking color. Would be nice to see some screenshots.
======
gus_massa
You may be interested in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors](https://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors)

------
eindiran
I use `f6f6ef`, which matches the background.

